# Big green egg vs weber



## boombostic (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a new grill. I'm deciding between the big green egg ceramic grills and just a weber kettle grill. Besides the vast price difference, what are the pros and cons of each. In other words help me decide.


----------



## phrett (Oct 11, 2015)

The Weber kettle is a grill primarily meant for higher heat cooks.  It can roast and smoke but it is difficult to get accurate, steady temps.  You won't find it works well for bbq and things like brisket or pulled pork.   It does not retain heat well and wind/outside temps greatly affect a cook using indirect heat.  The BGE is much different.  It will do anything the Weber can only better, and it it a great wood (lump charcoal) fired oven.  It can regulate heat very accurately and can be set to cook at lower, bbq type temps.  A brisket or pork butt(s) can be cooked low and slow, and temps can be regulated so the BGE can bake breads, cookies, pizza or sear steaks at 700 degrees.  The cedramics retain and regulate heat.  You can attach a fan/temp control unit like the DigiQ of Rock's Stoker for WiFi temp control and meat probe data analysis.  If you have only one grill the BGE is by far the better of the two. Fire prep on the BGE is more involved than the Weber and you can't use briquettes or lighter fluid.   I recently sold my BGE and replaced it with a Memphis Pro pellet grill.  I had a Green Mountain pellet grill for years but it did not have a direct flame, high heat ability, and I used the BGE for pizza, steaks, breads and other cooks over 300 degrees and the GMG for lower, longer cooks.  With the Memphis it does it all.  The BGE has a much larger price tag, but you get a much more versatile grill, especially when you add the plate setter, pizza stone, etc.  The Naked Whiz has a nice web site with ceramic cookers and lump charcoal reviews.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/ceramic.htm


----------



## stann (Oct 15, 2015)

I've never used a Weber so I can't even begin to compare the two.  But what I can say is, I love my BGE!  It does it all,,,,very well and with very little hassle to me.  I bought the extra large and am very seriously considering buying a medium to go with it.  It is pretty pricey, but it is a more long term asset than what I believe the others to be.  Good luck on your decision.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have to disagree with Phrett..  I have found the kettle to be very easy to control...  It can and does cook low and slow....  I cook briskets and butts in the kettle with no problems at low temps...  It is also easy to add more charcoal and wood chunks (if needed) with the grate that has flip up sides...  

I can't say anything about the BGE as I have never used one...


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 15, 2015)

If you want to look at Weber from a cost stand point I would suggest look at getting a Weber Smokey Mountain and a Weber Kettle. Use the smoker for smoking and the kettle for the high heat grilling. You can buy a brand new 22.5" WSM for approx. $400, and then pick up a used kettle off of Craigslist for under $75. Still half the cost of the BGE and you get two great cookers!


----------



## vwaldoguy (Oct 15, 2015)

If considering the BGE, consider what you have to add to it.  You buy the egg (several sizes to choose from), but it doesn't come with a stand (the nest), or the heat diffuser that you need for indirect cooks (plate setter), so factor these into your cost.  If I were in the Kamodo-style cooker market, I'd also consider the Kamado Joe Classic over the BGE, which includes those accessories in the initial cost.


----------



## rkonrad45 (Oct 22, 2015)

Another great low cost option is the Chargriller Akorn kamado grill.

Basically a poor man's big green egg. For $299 it does about 95% of what the Big Green Egg can do. Super high heat, sealed egg type enclosure, long smokes at low heat, very low fuel usage and most importantly - it produces AWESOME results. I've had several different types of smokers and grills over the years and this low cost kamado produces better tasting results of all of them!!!

https://www.chargriller.com/grills-smokers/kamado-grills.html


----------



## smoknjoe1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Plus 1 for the Akorn. I really enjoy mine.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 29, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> If you want to look at Weber from a cost stand point I would suggest look at getting a Weber Smokey Mountain and a Weber Kettle. Use the smoker for smoking and the kettle for the high heat grilling. You can buy a brand new 22.5" WSM for approx. $400, and then pick up a used kettle off of Craigslist for under $75. Still half the cost of the BGE and you get two great cookers!


I would do this.....


rkonrad45 said:


> Another great low cost option is the Chargriller Akorn kamado grill.
> 
> Basically a poor man's big green egg. For $299 it does about 95% of what the Big Green Egg can do. Super high heat, sealed egg type enclosure, long smokes at low heat, very low fuel usage and most importantly - it produces AWESOME results. I've had several different types of smokers and grills over the years and this low cost kamado produces better tasting results of all of them!!!
> 
> https://www.chargriller.com/grills-smokers/kamado-grills.html


Or this....


----------

